# Can you fold with one card, and game with another?



## DaMulta (Aug 15, 2010)

My son has now taken up playing BF2 bad company, and well folding while he is gaming does not work out that well.

I was wondering if you had two cards if you can fold with one, and game on the other?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. Assign folding to the secondary gpu(one not connected to monitor), configure client appropriately. No comment on performance inpact though......but give it a try, I suppose.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 17, 2010)

lets see how this turns out
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------

